# Looking For Photo Of These Ships



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi lads can any of you help this mate of mine he as come across his grandfarther discharge book and want to find some photo of his ships.
ESKBRIDGE 1912 3409 TONS CROSBY MAGEE CO
WAYPARK 1918 1543 TONS formley BRIXTON
GRACEFIELD 1928 4361 TONS SUTTON AND CO 
MAJESTIC 1904 3027 TONS COCKERLINE LTD
RUNO 1921 1858 TONS WILSON LINE
GOTHIC 1920 2546 TONS COCOERLINE
SAN VALERIO 1913 6433 TONS EAGLE OIL 
TRENTINO 1919 3079 TONS WILSON LINE
SOUTH WALES 1929 5619 TONS GIBBS SHIPPING
SAO PEDRO ------------------------------------
GERMANIC 1936 5351 TONS COCKERLINE
TWEED 1926 formley the QUERCUS
CONSUELO 1937 4847 TONS WILSON LINE
DRACO 1922 2017 TONS WILSOM LINE
POLO 1919 1950 TONS launched as WAR HUMBER,
ASHANTI 1936 534 TONS EVENS LONDON
BOSTON TRADER 1936 371 TONS YARMOUTH SHIPPING
WILLIAM HOWLAND 1943 BRAND NEW SHIP AMERICAN VESSEL OWNED BY BRITISH GOV SANK 1969 AS COCAL
SANK1969 AS COCAL 
GENERTON 1936 4797 TONS CHAPMAN AND CO 
ATHELPRINCE 1926 8782 TONS UNITED MOLASSES LTD

ANY HELP PLEASE SAM


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

try the following link, hopefully it is the right one for the Athelprince;

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.com/~treevecwll/athelprince.htm

OK
BB


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi sam

Try this one it might help http://www.photoship.co.uk good luck

Regards Ron


----------



## Tom Wales (Aug 26, 2006)

*Waypark*

Any luck with the Waypark photo? My grandfather was one of her early crew members as Brixton. You probably already know that she was built by the Dublin Dockyard Co. for the South Metropolitan Gas Company and changed hands about seven times , ending up at the breakers in Croatia in 1960. Ship no. was 142671


----------



## bretwalda (Oct 3, 2008)

*Consuelo - Wilson Line*

Sam - can provide you with copy of CONSUELO if you wish. First two trips to sea on the ship.


----------



## artysan (Mar 13, 2008)

*Generton*

Generton
4797 (or 4801) tons
Hull 448

161600

Imatra
Capella
Bucentaur
Bangkok Trader
1936 A cargo ship. Chapman and Willan, Ltd., , 2 (bombing, 'Thursday, 18 July'), About 135 metres long, speed of 10 knots. Built for R. Chapman & Son, ('Chapman'), of Newcastle. Or maybe that might correctly be 'The Carlton Steamship Company Ltd.' which was related to the owners of Chapman. Extensive convoy duty (114 voyages) in WW2. Duty included a great many voyages to & from North America, also into Mediterranean (Port Said), to W. Africa (Freetown), plus many U.K. coastal trips. Vessel would appear to have left convoy HX 55, (Liverpool ex Halifax), on Jul. 16, 1940, when NW of Ireland, for onward trip to Middlesbrough with scrap iron & steel plate. Was bombed on Jul. 18, 1940, in the North Sea. Said to be damaged but presumably lightly so. Since vessel left Methil, Firth of Forth, Scotland, for Southend, Essex, (but surely, in fact, for Middlesborough) on Jul. 19, 1940. In 1955, vessel was sold to 'Paulins Rederi Ab. Modesta', (Frank Skibdahl, Turku, Kanavaniemi), of Finland, & renamed Imatra. In 1960, sold to 'Wallem & Co.', (of Hong Kong?), & renamed Capella. Sold again, in 1966, to 'Teh Hu Steamship Co.', of Hong Kong, & renamed Bucentaur. Renamed Bangkok Trader in 1968. On Oct. 1, 1968, vessel developed 'leaks' while en route from Bangkok, Thailand, to Osaka, Japan. They must have been rather large 'leaks' because vessel was abandoned at 22.30N/117.30E, off the coast of China, but soon was towed E to Kaohsiung, Taiwan, where it arrived on Oct. 4, 1968. Vessel was subsequently damaged by fire & sold to Taiwanese ship breakers in (Jun.?) 1969 & broken up at Kaohsiung.


----------



## bretwalda (Oct 3, 2008)

*Consuelo - Wilson Line*

Sam-
Here is a photo of Consuelo -plenty Tug smoke to be seen!


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

That a good shot of her and it is in the river Humber just comming home after a trip and the tug with all the smoke is the Presto and the aft tug is the Forto thanks sam


----------



## Rui Amaro (Apr 27, 2007)

Olá Sam
Here a photo of the ASHANTI aground at Leixões (Oporto) on the 27/01/1937 due cyclone.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=78346
Cheers 
Rui Amaro


----------

